# STEP BY STEP: DIY AG on the cheap



## manticle (2/8/09)

I'd appreciate a mod fixing the title to read "STEP BY STEP: DIY AG on the cheap"

Cheers.

I've been cracking on at this for several weeks. Did my virgin AG when I was half way through using a made-up method that worked surprisingly well until I threw a third of my beautiful wort all over the concrete. I reckon I've made just about every error and cock-up there is so this is not so much a how to as how not to. The only thing I can recommend from my experience is listening to others who've been there before and perserverance. When you encounter a problem, work your way around it. You'd be hard pressed to be more retarded than me.

Some of this has been posted before, some is new.



DISCLAIMER: This is how I did it - it is not necessarily HOW TO DO it. It worked for me but as you will work out from my manifold (ha, manifold, ha) mistakes, there are better alternatives out there.


STEP 1. BUILD A MASH TUN

You will need:

An esky (at least 20 - 25 L)
A brass thread
A tap
Some copper pipe
A cutting device (dremel, hacksaw or angle grinder)
Thread/plumber's tape
Shifter
file (diamond is good)
Cordless drill
Spade bits
PPE (particularly eye protection)
Elbows and t-pieces
Patience
Willingness to feel stupid








1. Drill out hole on the side of the esky.


Easy. Mark it up, if you're cautious like me, you'll pilot with a drill bit, widen the hole with a bigger drill bit then use the exact size spade bit to make the right hole.















Fit the all thread.







Fit the washers


----------



## manticle (2/8/09)

Cover the exposed areas on either side of the tun with thread tape then screw on the washers till theyre nice and tight.

Make sure you have your assistant check that everything is sealed properly






4. Make the manifold.

Based on images from some website I can no longer find I thought it would be a smart idea to make the manifold from annealed copper so I could bend it to shape. This has worked well for someone in the universe and saves money on t-pieces and elbow pieces.






Unfortunately it's also painful and if you're not careful you may end up with 3 m of uselessly kinked copper pipe.

Maybe you could just cut the pipe into smaller pieces to make the most of a bad purchase?






Maybe you should just throw it way and start again? 

5. Make the manifold part II

Buy the appropriate bits, begin from the beginning

Measure the inside of the tun. Allow about 10-20mm from each edge
Cut the copper pipe to size.






Fit the pieces together with the elbows and t-s.






Place inside tun to make sure it fits.






Woops, it doesn't.
That's right - it's good to allow for the extension from the t-s and elbows. 
Cut down if need be.











Centre punch the pieces so they hold. You can solder them together or so I've heard. I didn't.


----------



## manticle (2/8/09)

File the rough edges till smooth (I used diamond riffler files)
When ready cut slots - no more than 12 mm apart (or so I hear).






For some reason I cut mine on an attempted 45 degree angle (otherwise known as rough as guts angle)






USE EYE PROTECTION. Full face mask is probably good. I just used safety glasses and could feel little pieces of copper raining constantly against my forehead. Imagine that in your eyes while you're wielding power tools. On no account think- "it's just a little cut. I'll put the glasses on later". Little pieces of metal + eyeball = bad (fortunately not one of the mistakes I made).

6. Fit the manifold to the all thread.

Ah. Now, Here's the thing. I have no idea how. I tried a million things and none of them worked. Describing them all would embarrass me beyond my current level. Eventually I worked out that my pipe could be forced into the chromed brass t-piece I bought first time around (involved some grinding with the dremel to make it fit). There are better easier ways to do it.

Anyway here's mine:






Ready to go:


----------



## manticle (2/8/09)

7. Test with water

It might be a good idea to fill your tun and make sure it actually drains and that it can hold a full eskys weight of water.
Thankfully mine did.

8. Now to brew:

First of all, pour yourself a nice glass of your last partial mash brew:






Add at least 1 L of boiling water to tun to pre-heat. Let sit 10 mins.

In the meantime have your first lot of strike water ready. On advice given to me here, I went with 9 degrees hotter than my desired mash temp (different systems will vary). I was aiming for 65 deg. Have on hand some boiling water and cold water to help adjust.

I would also recommend some equipment that I dont yet have a probe thermometer attached to the tun. I have a thermometer but I have to sit it in the tun while its potentially losing heat.

Add strike water. Let sit 5-10 mins (lid on)
Add grain
Adjust temp.
Cover with alfoil, cover and seal lid, mash
Start hi tech burner






Drain first runnings, re-circulate






Drain, sparge, drain again

Put hi tech boil pots on hi tech burner





Make mental note to buy bigger hi tech pots

Hot break beginning






Boil






Don't forget hi tech timer






Prepare hi-tech chiller






Make sure you start early in the day






Chill






As reported in another thread my first AG had way too much hops addition owing to spilling of several litres of wort (and other shenanigans) and came out massively bitter (not bottled yet but 80g of amarillo in 15 L is not a good thing) Todays attempt was a low bittered brew with the same proportion of the same grains, to be fermented on top of the first racked brews yeast cake. When done fermenting both brews will be racked into the same vessel, cold conditioned and then bottled.

If I can do it then any old retard can.


Beer


----------



## matti (3/8/09)

Unbelievable  
I though my gear was primitive.
Hehehehe

Gee I would have though the handle on the pot would have melted.
B)


----------



## manticle (3/8/09)

Finally - thanks to:

Screwtop for PM'ed advice on mashing
Cocko for PM'ed advice on manifolds
Yardy for an easy to follow step by step on manifolds
Chappo for sending me his old manifold absolutely free (including postage). It didn't fit my tun but it gave me an indication that I was on the right track and was a magnanimous gesture from a person I've never met. I'll be helping a kit brewer go AG soon and Chappo's manifold will be put to good use as a result.
Butters for loads of great advice ever since joining
Brendo for demonstrating slightly higher tech AG than mine
Sappas for letting me taste all grain beer and offering me equipment loans and picking up my grain and lending me yeast and generally being a champ.


----------



## manticle (3/8/09)

matti said:


> Unbelievable
> I though my gear was primitive.
> Hehehehe
> 
> ...



Made of sturdy stuff those k-mart pots.


----------



## nardcooker (3/8/09)

Great work mate, get in there and get it done. Should be more of it !!!


----------



## Cocko (3/8/09)

F*ARKIN MIGHTY mate, 

awesome pic log and post/s

Seriously over the moon you got home!!

:super:


----------



## manticle (3/8/09)

I nearly forgot; don't forget to cut your finger at least once:











Cheers


----------



## warra48 (3/8/09)

Really easy, isn't it, this AG caper?

Well done, no looking back now. Hope the beer's a cracker!


----------



## clarkey7 (3/8/09)

Top Work Manticle,

No turning back now. Go son.

Feels good to get the 1st one under the belt doesn't it. Hope it's a cracker.

PB :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Parks (3/8/09)

Awesome. LMAO!

This post epitomises the spirit of home brewing IMO. Getting in there, building some things, making mistakes, building a fire (very important) and making some brew.

Great work. I reckon posts like this which emphasise the fun you can have will encourage others.

I am yet to break my own AG cherry but hopefully the next month or so I will. It's also great to hear how simply 'being' a brewer entitles you to such generosities from fellow brewers.

Cheers!
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## raven19 (3/8/09)

Nice posts there.

Love the pic of the Feline supervisor/inspector!


----------



## brendo (3/8/09)

Manticle,

I love it mate... looks like a bang-up job and the ultimate in lo-fi with the webber burner  

Believe me mate - had I not come across the set-up I have I would be running a set up that was relatively primative - just not quite that primative.

As I said the other week mate - it is the brewer that makes good beer - not the number of bells and whistles that the system has.

Good luck with the future brews on the system - looking forward to tasting some at a later date as you had some cracking partials with you the other week.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## drew9242 (3/8/09)

Haha.

Your setup looks identicle as mine at the moment.

except i put Braided hose in me Mash tun and i put me pots on the gas stove.

But it all works a treat and makes good beer. Just takes a long time and you only end up with about 18-20l of wort. Main reason while ill be upgrading soon.


----------



## Scruffy (3/8/09)

You show 'em mate!!!

Inspirational.


----------



## Phoney (3/8/09)

Good job manticle


----------



## ~MikE (3/8/09)

OMG love the burner


----------



## chappo1970 (3/8/09)

HooHar Macticle! Well Done mate I am absolutely stoked for you! 

You are a deadset legend and demonstating where there's a will there's a way.

Keep up the good work!

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## muckey (3/8/09)

my 1 and only gripe, had you been listening to butters you would have known to put the kitten in the *airlock* not the mash tun h34r: 

seriously good work though. Hopefully people will see how easy this AG caper is.


----------



## Katherine (3/8/09)

Well done Manticle... love the burner!


----------



## yardy (3/8/09)

manticle said:


> Finally - thanks to:
> 
> Screwtop for PM'ed advice on mashing
> Cocko for PM'ed advice on manifolds
> ...




nice one champ :icon_cheers: 

Yard


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/8/09)

Best job I have seen in ages !I have been tempted to do some thing like (raw flames) that on one of my 4WD adventures.
GB


----------



## enoch (3/8/09)

manticle said:


> I nearly forgot; don't forget to cut your finger at least once:


Been there! :excl: and burnt a finger or two when cutting the tube with an angle grinder. Hot copper burns you uber quick.


----------



## manticle (3/8/09)

Thanks all for the kind words.

@Brendo: Your set-up was an inspiration and bit by bit as I buy new equipment, I'll be setting myself up using that as a benchmark. It's just easy to postpone what you know you want to do due to lack of finance but I always like to find a way. I've wanted to brew all grain ever since I was first told by a guy at the local home brew place (thankfully now defunkt) that it was more trouble than it's worth.

The advice and inspiration received from many here has been invaluable getting me this far and I'm pretty certain it will lead me further as I get my head around water chemistry and various other bits of technical data.

I had so much fun yesterday that I brewed again today - this time a 6 kg grain milk stout which is currently in the aforementioned chiller. It's not a proper brewday unless something goes wrong - this time I managed to break my 100 deg thermometer (fortunately after measuring strike water temp and also fortunately I'm in posession of a 50 degree version so I can still hit pitching temp).

True to form, all 6 kg of grain were cracked by hand using my Corona Grain mill. I intend to keep builiding the system so that it becomes a lot more simple but yes - AG brewing is easy enough. Working your way through the process from kit to extract to partial to AG is helpful (at least it was to me) and thinking your way around problems when you don't have the finance to purchase ready made equipment is a must. Even with ready made equipment things go wrong so an ability to problem solve is recommended.

When I say easy - it's easy enough once you're set-up. The set-up is probably the most difficult part but if I can do it anyone can. The brewing process is easy in the way making a proper beef stock is easy - simple processes, good ingredients and patience and care make all the difference. If you want to make cheap quick beer then AG may not be the way to go. If you enjoy a connection with what you're doing and control over the elements and subsequent outcome then have a crack. Making it work in spite of everything has made me feel pretty damn happy and that's before I get to drink the results.

As for the burner - I finally got evicted from the kitchen by my very patient and supportive lady friend who couldn't quite cope with the DMS from me boiling on the stove. There's always an alternative.


----------



## buttersd70 (3/8/09)

Easy...surprisingly, yes, it is. It's not rocket science....it can be as hard, or as easy, as you want to make it. :lol: 

Way to go, buddy. Glad you got the bug.


----------



## manticle (3/8/09)

Muckey said:


> my 1 and only gripe, had you been listening to butters you would have known to put the kitten in the *airlock* not the mash tun h34r:



NO, no, no, no. You have to mash the kitten in order to fit it in the airlock. Otherwise you just get fur in the lock and scratches on your chest.


----------



## buttersd70 (3/8/09)

manticle said:


> You have to mash the kitten in order to fit it in the airlock.



Funny, that, when I saw Muckeys post, this is exactly what *I* was thinking. :lol:


----------



## daemon (3/8/09)

Thanks for the pictures and details, always interesting to see how others are doing it. There's certainly nothing wrong with starting out simple and cheaply, the end result is all that matters (bit like BIAB / No-Chill methods!).

I started out my AG adventures with a $20 BigW pot and $6 of material, which isn't exactly a large outlay  My setup now still isn't overly fancy, I was given a few bits (keggle etc), bought a 3 ring burner for $35 and converted the old esky with a bit of stainless braid ($20 worth of bits). 

I still don't have a proper brewstand yet ($5 computer table) so that's next on my list, then it will be a better hlt setup (currently the BigW pot!). It all looks very basic and dodgy but my main concern is what's produced. I'm producing some good brews so this is what I care about most!! :icon_drunk:


----------



## eric8 (3/8/09)

TOP WORK Manticle!!! I think half the fun of brewing is getting yourself sorted to do it.
And the "burner" is by FAR the best I have seen.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## troopa (3/8/09)

Excellent work there Manticle 

I have to say im glad you didnt go BIAB though... hate to think what you would of done to yourself with a sewing machine 

Tom


----------



## kegpig (3/8/09)

great work manticle im just about to do it my self but worried about stuffing up the process, this helps me simplify it a little Cheers


----------



## manticle (3/8/09)

Troopa said:


> Excellent work there Manticle
> 
> I have to say im glad you didnt go BIAB though... hate to think what you would of done to yourself with a sewing machine
> 
> Tom



Actually might have worked - my lady's father was a tailor and sewing runs in her blood. Myself, I struggle to sew on a button so I'd rather take my chances slicing up my digits with a diamond dremel wheel at 30,000 rpm.


----------



## matt white (3/8/09)

You forgot to burn yourself in the process. I did!

Legend!!


----------



## manticle (3/8/09)

Didn't forget - was just too busy swearing to take a photo.


----------



## altone (3/8/09)

manticle said:


> 8. Now to brew:
> 
> First of all, pour yourself a nice glass of your last partial mash brew:



Glad to see you didn't cheap out on the most important item on brew day  

Excellent job Manticle, just shows how little gear you really need to do an allgrain.

My first AG was done with 3 stockpots from Big W and a mashtun like yours but using 
stainless braided hose instead of a hitech copper manifold like you put together.

Result tasted so good there's no turning back for me.

Great job in demistifying allgrain brewing :super:


----------



## Power Wolf (4/8/09)

heck yeah mate!
I'll be making the jump from partial to AG soon funds and time permitting! Cheers for the step by step I'll defo refer back to this! Got at least 2 more partials to do. Always plan to stockpile before i jump to AG but i was born thirsty. looks like I'll have a long road of stupid questions and ijuries ahead of me!!
Cheers for the insight!!


----------



## brendo (4/8/09)

manticle said:


> It's not a proper brewday unless something goes wrong



and



manticle said:


> Even with ready made equipment things go wrong so an ability to problem solve is recommended.



So you did take a few things away from my brew day... well done!! h34r: 

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## Leigh (4/8/09)

Well done Manticle. Good work in doing an AG with whatever you have. I was like Brendan in that I managed to pick up a complete system, but already have many plans for upgrades to it.

Cheers


----------



## manticle (4/8/09)

brendo said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was that plus a good feed plus learning the things I was doing wrong plus confirming the things I was doing right plus meeting enthusiastic brewers plus donating to a good cause plus drinking your beers.

New Brewer's motto: There's always something that cocks up.

Galaxy has fermented out now I think (was 1012 yesterday so will give it another day or 2 then crash chill). Didn't get a chance to secondary ferment but it should still be a winner (sample yesterday was lovely).


----------



## boybrewer (5/8/09)

Well done Manticle. l just love the way tight arse AGers are so clever in coming up with ways to make good beer,you don't have to have all the bells and whistles and shiny porn to do it with. If you are passionate enough you can make great beers. :icon_cheers: 


Cheers here's to you Manticle


Mike (BB)


----------



## nickel (5/8/09)

Loved the post Manticle, i'll be right behind ya champ i've decided too go with my esky for the tun i will go a similar set up like yours until i get more finance or win lotto :beerbang: . Thanks mate.


----------



## manticle (6/8/09)

@Nickel: Best of luck to you boss. Just remember all the obstacles are part of the fun even if it doesn't seem that swearing in the rain at a half finished tun is actually fun.

@BB - I'm tightarse entirely through necessity but I agree: passion is the key to a lot of things.


----------



## pdilley (6/8/09)

Only on this post could I say that you are the tightest arse yet and not get funny looks from people 

Keep up the good work and get to brewing,
not using it is brew gear abuse!


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Renegade (6/8/09)

:icon_offtopic: Being that this is an 'on the cheap' thread, it should be mentioned for people who want to start down this path that council clean-up days are a goldmine for old eskies. There was one in my area recently, and I must have seen at least 10 eskies out on the street within a kilometre of my house, many with lids.


----------



## manticle (6/8/09)

Brewer Pete said:


> Keep up the good work and get to brewing,
> not using it is brew gear abuse!
> 
> 
> ...



As mentioned I brewed a big stout the day after and this weekend should see my all apple cider and SMASH pilsner get underway. After that I'll need to wait for fermenter space.


----------



## Cocko (6/8/09)

manticle said:


> As mentioned I brewed a big stout the day after and this weekend should see my all apple cider and SMASH pilsner get underway. After that I'll need to wait for fermenter space.



Buy a No-Chill cube and you can still brew.... Store cube until fermenter space is up!


----------



## manticle (6/8/09)

Cocko said:


> Buy a No-Chill cube and you can still brew.... Store cube until fermenter space is up!



I have got one (and will get more - cheap as chips) but I need to drill out a tap on my boil pot before I can utilise it properly - otherwise I'll be pouring hot wort into it which seems wrong.

Seeing as my current boil pots are one 10 L and one 15 L, I'm going to invest in a 30 L before I start doctoring one of them.


----------



## Cocko (6/8/09)

Good point and wise.. not to pour hot wort!!

Sorry, oversight on my behalf - just trying to help!

Anyway, get a real kettle with a real tap and all will be good in the world  :lol: 


Can you siphon hot wort? Anyone? might be an answer......


Again, good work mate - If I had 'K' for brekky I would have never have done AG!  


:icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (6/8/09)

Kettles and real taps on the agenda.


----------



## Power Wolf (11/8/09)

G'day Mantic-ale,

was wondering if there was anything else you, or anyone else for that matter, found particularily helpful in getting a good grasp on setting up a tun and AG brewing?? I feel as though I have a pretty basic grasp of AG from bits i've read on forums here and there but guess I do need to make a bit of a push to be able to put it into practice and would appreciate any suggestions. Maybe i've even missed some good discussion on this site! Alright cheers,
Lewy


----------



## manticle (11/8/09)

Most of what I've learned came from Palmer's how to brew and being a regular on this site.

I also found it useful to do a few partial mashes as I got the gist of the grist s to speak, without having the mash as crucial as with an All grain.

There are some really useful articles in the wiki section. It's also a great idea to watch someone else do it.

As for building the tun - I kind of winged a lot of it but palmer has a great section on building a manifold and yardy (forum user) linked to a step by step of him making it (with photos). I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## buttersd70 (11/8/09)

manticle said:


> Most of what I've learned came from Palmer's how to brew and being a regular on this site.



Yep. Basicbrewing podcasts are interesting and informative, as well. (it was actually Muckey getting the BB dvd that pushed me into AG....it only took him a year or so after that to get off his fat @$se and follow :lol: )

But there is soo much info on this site.....simple answer is to read. Go to the article section, and read it.... _all_ (article contributors tend to get a bit $hitty, even if they don't voice it, when people post a question for the umpteenth time, when it's clearly mentioned in the article that they took so long to write.) 

Go to the partial and AG section, and browse through the post titles...there are _sooo _many 'first AG' threads, detailing peoples experiences, questions, and requests for clarification....in fact, I think that the "my first AG" threads hold sooo many little gems....because something _unexpected _comes up on a virgin brew, it gets mentioned in the thread, and more experienced brewers pop up with the answer. It also helps put things in perspective for new brewers, as experienced brewers sometimes can't help themselves, and get a bit technical without even thinking about it...

And one other thing....do you currently steep grain? If so, then try to keep in mind one truism....mashing grain is not entirely dissimilar to steeping grain. It's just an extension of it....
to quote Beerfingers quoting myself...."it's not F$%^ing rocket science". :lol:


----------



## Philthy79 (12/8/09)

Manticle, 

That is inspiriational. I thought of that brand new esky the mother-in-law has just given me, and how perfect it would be to drill holes into! I've been wanting to go AG for a while now, and was debating and researching the BIAB method, but i think i'm now sold, seeing this.

Come September, i should hopefully be AG!

:icon_cheers: 

Phil


----------



## hairyson (12/8/09)

Funniest bit for me:


manticle said:


> Make sure you start early in the day


that's happened nearly every one of our brews


----------



## Power Wolf (12/8/09)

Cheers for the replies Manticle and Butters,

Even after posting on here I've found some very useful old threads esp on BIAB. I think I'll look into getting a 40L urn and try my luck at some sewing further down the track.

I most certainly do steep grain and though I've done a wide amount of reading, you're spot on buters, the technicality comes out sometimes and I get lost! Part of it is trial and error with threads and it just depends on where you dig to find the gems! I think sorting out how to find the gems is part of difficulty but I'm getting there, I'll be sure to post my first AG success/failure in due course!

Cheers!


----------



## manticle (12/8/09)

Glad my less than technical set-up has inspired a few.

@ power wolf - if you want to know anything about BIAB, BribieG is the man with the knowledge and experience and usually willing to pass it on if you ask nice. Searching first is always great. There's also that great thread which I guess is the one to which you're referring. Whatever your method you'll find plenty of people willing to help you along the way.

Best of luck Phil.


----------



## manticle (16/8/09)

Just bottled my blended Amarillo amber and my strong milk stout.

Both are tasting fantastic so far, at least to me (both should be in the botttle a few more weeks minimum) . I'll be interested to get some feedback from other brewers I know but the hardest thing is going to be leaving any for them.

I'm super glad I made the effort but I'm also glad I took my time about it.

Brewed inside on the stove again today while the lady was out due to stormy conditions this morning. Personally I like the smell but I can understand why it's less than welcome.


----------



## bum (17/8/09)

Awesome news, manticle.

Here's to more beer-related happiness! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Power Wolf (17/8/09)

manticle said:


> Glad my less than technical set-up has inspired a few.
> 
> @ power wolf - if you want to know anything about BIAB, BribieG is the man with the knowledge and experience and usually willing to pass it on if you ask nice. Searching first is always great. There's also that great thread which I guess is the one to which you're referring. Whatever your method you'll find plenty of people willing to help you along the way.
> 
> Best of luck Phil.



Thanks again mate, good to see brewers looking out for each other! Good to hear reports of your recent success. Would be keen to meet some melbourne crew from the forum for some brews once I get stuck into the AG later this year.

Exciting news just in speaking of beer related hapiness. As of a couple minutes I now am the proud owner of a Pride of Ringwood Rhizome, heck yeah... Brewing gives me warm and fuzzy feelings, this must be love....


----------



## manticle (17/8/09)

I think that last part speaks for many of us. I'm inner Melbourne so shout out.


----------



## Mattese (24/8/09)

Manticle, you have truly inspired me. I am about to rush out and buy an esky and a kitten and follow in your footsteps.

After seeing your high tech setup, I don't feel at all bad about doing my partials on the wok side burner on the barbie!

Cheers, I hope making the tun is only half as difficult as it looks.

Matt


----------



## manticle (24/8/09)

Tun's easy. Manifold is the most difficult part. You could go stainless steel braid or tough it out. Making a manifold is quite satisfying once it's done, especially if you had no clue how when you started.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/8/09)

manticle said:


> Tun's easy. Manifold is the most difficult part. You could go stainless steel braid or tough it out. Making a manifold is quite satisfying once it's done, especially if you had no clue how when you started.




I have an esky with the drain hole plug - I use that to empty my mash tun. No manifold. Providing you don't stir up the grain bed when adding your sparge water, I find this a better process that the false bottom, especially when it drains out more wort than the false bottom can. Simpler process. Won't bother again with a manifold / false bottom etc.


----------



## Mattese (30/8/09)

Well, I manned up and manufactured a manifold. Not as pretty as Manticle's, but with luck it will do the trick. Saturday is the day for my virgin brew. I have invited others over so I have people to blame for any mistakes. 

Thanks for the instructive thread, I couldn't have done without it.


----------



## Cocko (31/8/09)

Mattese said:


> Well, I manned up and manufactured a manifold. Not as pretty as Manticle's, but with luck it will do the trick. Saturday is the day for my virgin brew. I have invited others over so I have people to blame for any mistakes.
> 
> Thanks for the instructive thread, I couldn't have done without it.



Well done Mattese, show us some pics!!

Show us ya manifold


----------



## hoohaaman (31/8/09)

manticle,much respect.I could not have started like that B)


----------



## QSR (1/9/09)

Yes Manticle - your set-up is awesome and so was your postings - you improvised where needed to show just how easy it can be if your really set your mind to it ( nothing can stop the tunnel vision of a real homebrewer - ey! )
And your post was filled with the second most ingredient required to be a homebrewer ( HUMOUR )

Good on you

Cheers
Chris


----------



## drew9242 (1/9/09)

QSR said:


> And your post was filled with the second most ingredient required to be a homebrewer ( HUMOUR )



I would have thought it was the most important ingredient, it is for me any way.


----------



## manticle (1/9/09)

Otherwise known as the ability to laugh off your own spasticity.


----------



## Mattese (1/9/09)

While laughing heartily at my spasticity, I found one last question - What sort of clearance from the bottom of the esky to the manifold is allowable? (Or best practice...)? I know this will all become evident at the first use, but trying to iron out creases prior to making an ass of myself in other ways.


----------



## manticle (1/9/09)

As long as it doesn't touch the bottom. Say 10- 20 mm? Too high means liquor gets left behind, too low means liquor might struggle to drain. Slots face downwards.


----------



## grod5 (13/11/09)

I was inspired by the thread Manticle and had a go myself, thanks for the inspiration. Took me 2.5 ho to knock this up with bits from bunnings.







daniel


----------



## manticle (13/11/09)

Looks sweet and banged together much quicker than mine. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Pennywise (13/11/09)

Looks a hell of a lot better than my crappy job too, makes me wanna get another manifold done that looks all nice and shit. And how the hell were you able to actually get all the stuff from bunnings, my local bummings was bloody useless. Thats it, I'm doing another manifold this weekend


----------



## manticle (14/11/09)

If you have any tradelink plumbing suppliers nearby, I recommend going there. Cheaper elbows, t-s etc and probably better advice.


----------



## grod5 (23/11/09)

Getting close to my first batch now.

daniel

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o97/gro...Brewing%20Gear/


----------



## Siborg (23/2/10)

Hey manticle... thanks for posting the link to this thread... I'd have never read it otherwise!

Did you solder/weld any of those pieces together? I've got a 50L esky just begging to have a manifold like that installed. I just need to get off my arse and put it together. Might need to borrow some tools from a mate as well.


----------



## manticle (23/2/10)

No real need to solder although some do. I did centre punch them though.

Some people like to pull them apart for regular cleaning so you may get away with not even doing that but if you clear it from any grain pieces and use a vinegar/water solution to clean the oxides in between brews you should be sweet. It's pre-boil so clean is sufficient.


----------



## Siborg (23/2/10)

manticle said:


> No real need to solder although some do. I did centre punch them though.
> 
> Some people like to pull them apart for regular cleaning so you may get away with not even doing that but if you clear it from any grain pieces and use a vinegar/water solution to clean the oxides in between brews you should be sweet. It's pre-boil so clean is sufficient.



Sweet. Just need to sell my old guitar amp (hopefully this one comes good) then I can start getting some damn gear! then AG AG AG AG AG.... and AG B) 




did I mention AG?


Sorry, just a little excited.


----------



## manticle (23/2/10)

NickJD's 'all grain for under $30' is also a good thread on how easy it can be to brew a batch. It relies on the BIAB method and brewing smaller batches and simplifies things so you can experiment with recipe design etc. From there you could expand into tun/2 or 3 vessel brewing or continue with BIAB in bigger pots.

I'm having trouble finding it but someone can link it if they know where it is.


----------



## rendo (23/2/10)

Siborg said:


> Sweet. Just need to sell my old guitar amp (hopefully this one comes good) then I can start getting some damn gear! then AG AG AG AG AG.... and AG B)



OT somewhat

HAHA...I just sold my guitar and amp....ibanez RG series and a 25watt fender...couple of hundred bucks 

All good....can u guess where the money is going?? Into my home brew pocket to buy stuff, grain, malt, whatever....aslong as its got to do with home brewing 

and YES....this thread is excellent. I want to make a manifold, just because....no other reason  haha


----------



## Siborg (23/2/10)

manticle said:


> NickJD's 'all grain for under $30' is also a good thread on how easy it can be to brew a batch. It relies on the BIAB method and brewing smaller batches and simplifies things so you can experiment with recipe design etc. From there you could expand into tun/2 or 3 vessel brewing or continue with BIAB in bigger pots.
> 
> I'm having trouble finding it but someone can link it if they know where it is.


Move To AG For Under 30 Bucks
I have read through this thread so many times, I've copied all the posts onto a word doc to save the skimming through all the comments!



rendo said:


> I want to make a manifold, just because....no other reason  haha


AG?


----------



## Beerbuoy (23/2/10)

Nice work Manticle

I wish I could have read that post when I was telling myself allgrain was to complicated for me.

Awesome encouragement for people thinking about making the step. Just shows there is no secret science to AG and there's heaps of people out there willing to help out.

Cheers

BB


----------



## RdeVjun (23/2/10)

Guys, if the dough for shiny new kit or your aptitude with tools are issues, take heart in what manticle says- Nick's AG for <$30 is an excellent starting point for anyone unsure about where to get going with AG. The risk in buying unsuitable equipment is so minimal with stockpot BIABing, it is pretty simple and straight- forward, while Nick's guide pretty much covers all the bases. 
I'm still at the 'start' myself, but 40- odd batches later I'm knocking out a TTL in my scabby old 19L stockpot and a hand-me-down BIAB bag (thanks again buddy!) which ticks all the boxes, both for myself and other more critical and less impartial reviewers. So, if you're worried about cost or complex equipment, there is still a very simple way to give it a go that produces excellent beers. FYI, I've got a couple of legit stainless firkins (40L kegs) that I had grand plans for in a traditional multi- vessel system, but I just haven't seen the desperate need to change from that trusty stockpot and tired old bag (BIAB bag that is...)... yet...  

However, manticle has laid out all the issues in starting up with the copper manifold and esky, if you're capable, give this method and equipment a go, for sure! :super: 

Ps. Sorry manticle to link to a 'competing' thread... I have been soundly beaten anyway...


----------



## manticle (23/2/10)

RdeVjun said:


> Ps. Sorry manticle to link to a 'competing' thread... I have been soundly beaten anyway...



Two different methods, similar goal. I like to see them as complementary threads.


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (23/2/10)

manticle said:


> NickJD's 'all grain for under $30' is also a good thread on how easy it can be to brew a batch. It relies on the BIAB method and brewing smaller batches and simplifies things so you can experiment with recipe design etc. From there you could expand into tun/2 or 3 vessel brewing or continue with BIAB in bigger pots.
> 
> I'm having trouble finding it but someone can link it if they know where it is.




Move to all grain for thirty bucks LINKY - This was my inspiration to going AG, addicted now. 
Great work here too manticle. It is good inspiration for people who believe moving to AG is expensive when really it isn't.

YB


----------



## Cocko (24/2/10)

rendo said:


> I want to make a manifold, just because....no other reason  haha




Great Mani thread here  

No affiliation etc.. B)


----------

